# Emergency Degu Help! Eating babies?



## Amymcandie (Apr 3, 2013)

So my degu just had 9 babies on Easter Sunday. Yesterday I noticed that one of the babies were dead so I tried to take it out bu the mother would not let me so I thought I would wait for a better opportunity to take it out. Well I returned and she had eaten its head off! is this normal? 

Second issue.. again today I noticed a lot of blood and sure enough there a SECOND dead baby with no head

whats going on? is this natural? is she missing protein? what can I do?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You may get a better response from Contact Us

Sorry I can't help you.
Maybe she can sense their poorly??


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

The only reason I can think she might be eating them is because she thinks they are not safe, maybe because they are ill or she has had too many to feed. 

Is she actually killing them, or just eating their dead bodies? 

I would definitely suggest following the link that blade100 gave.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

it is not unusual for an animal to eat their dead offspring but I don't know why they do it. I would do as the others say though. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------

